# Has the AmazonFlex app always been this buggy?



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been driving AmazonFlex for a few weeks now. Pretty decent little gig, I gotta say. But that app truly needs improvement. As you all probably know, the app is incredibly slow. But the gripe issue for me is the scanning system. Good Lord, who thought this was ready for prime time?
Last Saturday I finished my deliveries and had no packages left at the end of my itinerary. Yay! Then three hours later I get an E-mail from support telling me that their records show I had undelivered packages that needed to go back to the fulfillment center ASAP. I politely responded with a veiled reference to pound sand.
Then on Sunday I got to the fulfillment center and it took me forever to get out of there because the scanning system was so bloody slow. Several parcels failed to scan at all. Three parcels were far too large for my vehicle so I left them on dock without scanning them. The packages that did scan in took at least 30 to 60 seconds each to scan. Once I was fully loaded, I headed out. Deliveries were going great! Then I got the message from the app congratulating me for finishing my deliveries. Problem was, I still had 14 parcels in my car that needed to be delivered. Rather than drive 60 miles out of my way back to the warehouse, I delivered the parcels as addressed. After all, our customers don't care what Amazon's internal problems are. They just want their parcels in a timely manner.
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think the desert driver would agree!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think the desert driver would agree!


Sometimes on long, quiet trips it actually feels like DD is in the car with me. That sensation calms me.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I've been driving AmazonFlex for a few weeks now. Pretty decent little gig, I gotta say. But that app truly needs improvement. As you all probably know, the app is incredibly slow. But the gripe issue for me is the scanning system. Good Lord, who thought this was ready for prime time?
> Last Saturday I finished my deliveries and had no packages left at the end of my itinerary. Yay! Then three hours later I get an E-mail from support telling me that their records show I had undelivered packages that needed to go back to the fulfillment center ASAP. I politely responded with a veiled reference to pound sand.
> Then on Sunday I got to the fulfillment center and it took me forever to get out of there because the scanning system was so bloody slow. Several parcels failed to scan at all. Three parcels were far too large for my vehicle so I left them on dock without scanning them. The packages that did scan in took at least 30 to 60 seconds each to scan. Once I was fully loaded, I headed out. Deliveries were going great! Then I got the message from the app congratulating me for finishing my deliveries. Problem was, I still had 14 parcels in my car that needed to be delivered. Rather than drive 60 miles out of my way back to the warehouse, I delivered the parcels as addressed. After all, our customers don't care what Amazon's internal problems are. They just want their parcels in a timely manner.
> Thoughts? Comments?


I've done that before you have to let the warehouse know you delivered them. I just wrote down the TBA numbers and gave them to a blue vest and told them what happened. He said if you don't do it like that they never know you delivered and will pull another order and resend


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

GMan01 said:


> I've done that before you have to let the warehouse know you delivered them. I just wrote down the TBA numbers and gave them to a blue vest and told them what happened. He said if you don't do it like that they never know you delivered and will pull another order and resend


That's good to know. Thank you. But, see, that's Amazon's problem to solve, not our's. Unless Amazon pays for my miles, I can't go 30, 40, 50 miles out of my way to return items to the fulfillment center. When I faithfully scan every package that I load up, and then the system tells me that I'm done delivering when I'm not, I really can't be expected to return to the center. Sure, if I'm a few miles from the center, I'll swing back. But if I'm on the other side of the metro from the fulfillment center, there's no way I'm driving out there to solve the problems that their system created. If I created the problem, then I'll do it. But unless or until I am compensated for the return miles, I will keep delivering until my cargo area is empty. And I take a picture of every "rogue" package I deliver. My feeling is - our customers don't care what Amazon's internal problem may be. All they want is their items delivered in a timely fashion and with careful handling. That's the service I provide.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I've been driving AmazonFlex for a few weeks now. Pretty decent little gig, I gotta say. But that app truly needs improvement. As you all probably know, the app is incredibly slow. But the gripe issue for me is the scanning system. Good Lord, who thought this was ready for prime time?
> Last Saturday I finished my deliveries and had no packages left at the end of my itinerary. Yay! Then three hours later I get an E-mail from support telling me that their records show I had undelivered packages that needed to go back to the fulfillment center ASAP. I politely responded with a veiled reference to pound sand.
> Then on Sunday I got to the fulfillment center and it took me forever to get out of there because the scanning system was so bloody slow. Several parcels failed to scan at all. Three parcels were far too large for my vehicle so I left them on dock without scanning them. The packages that did scan in took at least 30 to 60 seconds each to scan. Once I was fully loaded, I headed out. Deliveries were going great! Then I got the message from the app congratulating me for finishing my deliveries. Problem was, I still had 14 parcels in my car that needed to be delivered. Rather than drive 60 miles out of my way back to the warehouse, I delivered the parcels as addressed. After all, our customers don't care what Amazon's internal problems are. They just want their parcels in a timely manner.
> Thoughts? Comments?


I have found that scanning speed has a lot to do with the autofocus on the camera. My phone died and they replaced it under warranty with a refurbished version, now the refurbished version takes much longer to scan.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

People have been getting deactivated for far less issues lately... Good luck... Sometimes you have to go out of your way.. Shit happens sometimes. They don't ask for money back when the vast majority of your blocks take about half the time they pay for.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

You can also call support and give them the list of TBA numbers to mark as 'delivered'.... if you can't mark it delivered and support doesn't mark it as delivered, and you don't bring it back the package is in limbo and Amazon won't know what happened to it. My guess these will show up later as picked up by you and NOT delivered, which is bad.

I have also had packages drop off my itinerary, and upon calling support they tell me that the order was cancelled by the customer and it needs to go back to the warehouse...

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I had that, they cancelled like literally two minutes after I left the warehouse. Thankfully it was a total of about five mile detour (AND on a day I didn't have to drive hugely far in the first place), but it's still annoying...I mean, I'd be glad to bring it back next shift but they don't like that (probably because they can't guarantee you;ll come back)


----------

